
Snowflake Metadata powered by FoundationDB - ashishnm
https://www.snowflake.net/how-foundationdb-powers-snowflake-metadata-forward/
======
manigandham
Will any of these layers on top be open-sourced? FDB itself is rather low-
level and will result in duplicate efforts building another SQL/data layer.

It's rather interesting to see how many companies have been using FoundationDB
silently this whole time...

~~~
ashishnm
To be clear we haven't built a SQL layer on top of FDB. It's a metadata store
for us where we store objects. We haven't decided whether to open source the
object-mapping layer. It's plausible, and if we do it will take some work. But
we are certain to contribute to the FDB community. So do keep an eye out.

------
edwinyzh
@ashishnm, Thanks for sharing, after I read the HN excitement around the open
sourcing of foundationdb, I had a question in my mind and I hope it's not to
off-topic to ask here - do you happened to know is it feasible to implement a
SQL Layer on top of foundationdb, using Sqlite's Virtual Table mechanism
([http://www.sqlite.org/vtab.html](http://www.sqlite.org/vtab.html))?

------
bithavoc
So when FoundationDB was acquired, Snowflake kept using it as some sort of
internal fork? Wow

~~~
newsat13
not a fork. they got it via an escrow

~~~
thepumpkin1979
You’re right
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9262276](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9262276)

